
ScanMyPhotos:  1000 photos scanned for $50 - rms
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/14/technology/personaltech/14pogue.html?em
======
goodkarma
I just found a couple boxes of old photos that I took in the 90s and would
love to get them scanned in (by someone other than me). I look forward to
trying this service!

